# Adopted mutts are not bad. . .



## Shah

Hi, First of all I must thank Dog Forums to provide us such a conveinent and seperate space wher we can post our success stories. I've adopted many dogs in my life yet and nearly every experience was good. I'd adopt the homeless mutts because there was no rescue shelter in our town. The second reason is that shelter dogs have a shelter at least but mutts just wander in streets, no shelter, no food even for many days, still happy. They meet with accidents, nobody cares. They are beaten sometimes, nobody supports. They are not vaccined, still healthier usually. Nobody trained them still,they alert us if an intruder is there in street. . . .

That's why I prefer adopting those mutts . . .
I adopted a pup two years ago and unexpectedly he made such an excellent pet that I didn't imagine at the time of adoption. . . After this splendid success I started to encourage people to adopt mutts. . .
I've uploaded a video on youtube regarding the same. . .please click on the link below to see that cute dog whose name is Johny. . .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&gl=IN&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=2QiUWA3kNts

If somebody adopts a homeless pup motivated by this post or watching vdo on youtube. . . .I'll think that my little effort is fruitfull.. . .
Thank you. . .


----------



## BumbleDog

My wife and I just adopted a mutt dog from the euthanasia list yesterday. He was rescued and then fostered, and we adopted him. A whippet/boxer mutt. So far he's a super sweet guy who just needed love. Thanks for your video.


----------



## georgiapeach

Rescued dogs seem to know how lucky they are and love you for it! We adopted a pure bred poodle (Potsie) who had been tied up to a tree in TN 24/7 for over a year. He has severe trust issues with unfamiliar people, but he is very slowly coming around - he may never be completely "right", but that's okay. 

We just adopted Maddie, breed unknown (westiepoo or westie/bichon is our best guess), this past weekend, and she's SOOO happy to be here. She was rescued by the same group I got my poodle from, on her very last day. The rescue director was called and told that she'd be the next dog euthanized in the morning. Michelle went and got her, and she delivered puppies the next morning - wow! We got her after her pups were all weaned and adopted.


----------



## Shah

BumbleDog said:


> My wife and I just adopted a mutt dog from the euthanasia list yesterday. He was rescued and then fostered, and we adopted him. A whippet/boxer mutt. So far he's a super sweet guy who just needed love. Thanks for your video.


Thats a very nice thing that you've saved a life. I heartily thank you for your contribution.
I wish you all the best. ..May this mutt be the best experience of owning a best pet in yourlife. . . Good luck. . .


----------



## Shah

georgiapeach said:


> Rescued dogs seem to know how lucky they are and love you for it! We adopted a pure bred poodle (Potsie) who had been tied up to a tree in TN 24/7 for over a year. He has severe trust issues with unfamiliar people, but he is very slowly coming around - he may never be completely "right", but that's okay.
> 
> We just adopted Maddie, breed unknown (westiepoo or westie/bichon is our best guess), this past weekend, and she's SOOO happy to be here. She was rescued by the same group I got my poodle from, on her very last day. The rescue director was called and told that she'd be the next dog euthanized in the morning. Michelle went and got her, and she delivered puppies the next morning - wow! We got her after her pups were all weaned and adopted.


I highly appreciate your step to free that poor cute pup from the place which was seemed to be a hell with 24*7 with chain.
Your both pups are really very cute. . .

You have given an example that kindness still thrives. . .keep up the good work. . .all the best. . .


----------



## Shah

Thanks friends for your response and giving your precious time to watch the video. . . .


----------



## rouxdog

Shah said:


> Thanks friends for your response and giving your precious time to watch the video. . . .


 Why would anyone considered a mixed breed dog inferior to the pure breds?
What are they? Slytherin?









Terrier something something Whippet something something awesome.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born. Of course puppy mills are excluded from what I just put and I will never support puppy mills in any way shape or form. Diezel has turned out to be an absolutely wonderful dog so far though and I couldn't have found a better dog. Who rescued who?









picture is from 10 weeks old, he is now 16 weeks. I need new pictures, he is much less fluffy and is starting to lose his puppy features and is turning into quite the handsome dog


----------



## JessCowgirl88

I love my rescued/adopted "mutts". They may not be one single breed but i love them to bits. We have always adopted dogs from shelters or people who found strays and wanted to find them good homes, or ones people are just giving away. The only time my family has bought from a breeder is when we used to go hunting, one was a chocolate lab, the other a pointer. That was a long time ago though. I do feel that shelter dogs know how lucky they when they get adopted into a good home, then again i think any dog feels lucky to have a good home. I will always adopt dogs, the only time i will go to a breeder if when i get my "dream breed" if you will but that will be a while.

I always tell people my dogs adopted me  I love my pound puppies always will


----------



## Keechak

Alicia.Davis said:


> I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born.


You are humanizing dogs WAY too much and it's down right insulting to claim that your rescue dog cares about you more than my breeder dogs care about me. I have a friend with two breeder dogs and one rescue dog, her dogs all treat her with the same amount of "OMG HI MOM! YOUR AWESOME!" in fact her rescue dog can be just as much of a PITA as any other dog. A rescue dog doesn't know it was homeless they don't live in the past, they don't know you "saved" them.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Alicia.Davis said:


> I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born.


Maybe I should give my two breeder dogs to a shelter for a few days and then adopt them back so that they love me more...

I agree with Keechak on every point that she made (too much humanizing, insulting post, dogs not living in the past). I also have friends with breeder dogs and rescues.. I think all the dogs love and appreciate their owners about the same.

On the other hand, my rescue cat couldn't care less about me... soooo...


----------



## sassafras

Alicia.Davis said:


> I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born.


LOLwut??!!


----------



## JessCowgirl88

PatchworkRobot said:


> On the other hand, my rescue cat couldn't care less about me... soooo...


lol sounds like mine xD


----------



## Keechak

PatchworkRobot said:


> On the other hand, my rescue cat couldn't care less about me... soooo...


LOL! same here! My rescue cat says "where's the food, slave!"


----------



## InkedMarie

sassafras said:


> LOLwut??!!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Crantastic

We have had this discussion before: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/87887-something-ive-noticed-about.html


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

All 3 of mine are rescues. One was an owner surrender and never didn't know the comfort of a home, one was found wandering a rural area in bad shape and by his behavior we can tell was abused prior and the third was dumped at a nursery and lived outside until we got him. They all love me the same and I love them all like my children. We will buy from a breeder eventually when we move somewhere we can hunt and he will need a hunting dog. I think its silly when people get upset about "rescue vs purebreed" arguments. Its a personal preference and as long as we are all responsible owners who are fixing our dogs and not contributing to the shelters then who cares where he/she came from.








These are my boys


----------



## KodiBarracuda

sassafras said:


> LOLwut??!!


X 3

Too short.


----------



## Keechak

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> I think its silly when people get upset about "rescue vs purebreed" arguments.


This is not at all about purebreds...


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

Keechak said:


> This is not at all about purebreds...


My mistake I worded that wrong, purchased dogs vs adopted dogs and rescues.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

that's how i think a rescue dog feels, please don't burst my bubble or insult me. I like to think that way because i'm "rescuing" a dog rather than buying from a breeder


----------



## Keechak

Alicia.Davis said:


> that's how i think a rescue dog feels, please don't burst my bubble or insult me. I like to think that way because i'm "rescuing" a dog rather than buying from a breeder


I didn't insult you. But please try to choose your wording more carefully next time, the way you said it was VERY insulting to many people here.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

dogs are able to live in the past, how about dogs that were caught in the cross fire of a war. Loud noises startle them constantly because of the association with it being bad. the same with abused dogs, and neglected dogs. I'm not trying to be rude, that is just the way i think and if i want to humanize my dog then i will humanize my dog. It's my choice.


----------



## Keechak

Alicia.Davis said:


> dogs are able to live in the past, how about dogs that were caught in the cross fire of a war. Loud noises startle them constantly because of the association with it being bad. the same with abused dogs, and neglected dogs.


They do not LIVE in the past, but they most certainly can LEARN from the past. The example you describe has no bearing on how the dog feels about it's new owner. It doesn't know it was in a war, and likely will still be afraid of big bangs even in it's new environment because it's a conditioned response. If big bangs happen in your home then to the dog it's just as bad being in your home as being back in the war. Have you even personally owned a dog from a breeder, I don't mean a family pet, I mean a dog that YOU bought, YOU trained, YOU cared for?


----------



## PatchworkRobot

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> My mistake I worded that wrong, purchased dogs vs adopted dogs and rescues.


I can nitpick and ask... did you pay money for your adopted dog? Because then, while it was an adoption it was also a purchase.



Still, I'm all for adopting and thank anybody who does because there are dogs all over who need homes. My problem was with a statement made above that was perhaps worded quite badly and made it sound like no dog obtained from a breeder could love their owner like a dog that was rescued. I think that's preposterous and is a rather rude statement to make.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

yes i have personally owned two dogs from a breeder, and i don't understand why you are attacking me. This is supposed to be a friendly forum and there is no need for attacking a new member. obviously this isn't as good of a place as i thought it would be, forums are for people to go to for advice and to just make conversation share their ideals and how they feel about things. SO if You can't be as accepting of me as i was going to be about you then so be it.


----------



## Keechak

Alicia.Davis said:


> yes i have personally owned two dogs from a breeder, and i don't understand why you are attacking me. This is supposed to be a friendly forum and there is no need for attacking a new member. obviously this isn't as good of a place as i thought it would be, forums are for people to go to for advice and to just make conversation share their ideals and how they feel about things. SO if You can't be as accepting of me as i was going to be about you then so be it.


You didn't exactly start out on a good foot by insulting half the members on this board... That's the ONLY reason I'm still upset because of you insinuating I couldn't possibly have the same bond with my dogs as you have with yours because mine are from breeders.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

I wasn't insinuating anything, i like to think that MY dog loves me because I rescued him from a kill shelter. He might not have known or anything of the above BUT that is how i feel about it. I was talking about my dog! and I have owned 2 labradors that were from breeders and don't act the same way diezel does. What i say is from experience and I did train, feed, work, and spent lots of time with both my labs. So no one needed to take what i said as an insult. Your being sensitive and it wasn't directed at you or anyone else. I was talking solely from MY experience with MY dogs.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

PatchworkRobot said:


> I can nitpick and ask... did you pay money for your adopted dog? Because then, while it was an adoption it was also a purchase.
> 
> 
> Yes and I almost mentioned that but i found it irrelevant in the current debate because even from a shelter you pay for a dog. Technically everyone that gives money for a dog "purchases" it right? It is referred to as a "donation" by rescues most times. Though with rescues it is usually to recoup the cost of vet care and not for the dog itself. Ive paid anywhere from $85 to $250 for my dogs depending if they were already fixed or not. Nothing compared to the thousands friends have paid for dogs from breeders or puppy shops but to each his own. I will never look down on someone for using a breeder and do feel a bit of pride I choose to "rescue" rather then "buy" but a dog is unconditional love regardless of where he came from right?


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Alicia.Davis said:


> and i don't understand why you are attacking me


Nobody is attacking you. You shared your opinion on a public forum and other people are sharing their opinion back. That's how forums work.



Keechak said:


> I couldn't possibly have the same bond with my dogs as you have with yours because mine are from breeders.


I got this message from your original post also so maybe you should consider, a little, how you word things before you post them. Nobody is being sensitive... that's just how your post came out.


----------



## Pai

> I have owned 2 labradors that were from breeders and don't act the same way diezel does.


Ever consider maybe that's because regardless of where a dog comes from, they have individual personalities? The fact that your rescue dog is more affectionate is because _that's just who he is_, not because of where he came from.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> ...but *a dog is unconditional love regardless of where he came from right*?


YES!
Will you type that out again and repeat it because I think that's the exact point that Keechak and I are trying to make.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

well i dont think this is the place for me. I should have just not joined because there are always those people on forums that will take everything WAY to literal. And i am being attacked when i go from just a general statement about how i feel about my dogs, to people quoting what i wrote and attacking whatever i say that is an attack. so thank you for the very little time you gave me to get to know me.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

PatchworkRobot said:


> YES!
> Will you type that out again and repeat it because I think that's the exact point that Keechak and I are trying to make.


That was you 999 post!! Quick make a wish.....


----------



## PatchworkRobot

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> That was you 999 post!! Quick make a wish.....


 AHHHH GOOD CATCH! 
*thinks hard* Wish made! We'll see tonight if it comes trie!




Alicia.Davis said:


> a general statement about how i feel about my dogs


Just to stick with semantics.. you said that you think "A" rescue dog will be more loving, not that "your" rescue dog is more loving.
... "I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born." --I changed nothing, just copied and pasted.

Anyways, whatever. It just sucks a little to hear that my dog might not love me as much as he could because I didn't rescue him.... or something. It's just a rather thoughtless statement. Good luck with your puppy and whatnot. I hope that nobody ever questions or challenges you on anything in life.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

Anyways this is a thread about adopting mutts. of course your gonna get some die hard rescue people. Can you just be accepting, I wasn't attacking insulting or trying to make anyone upset. This is a thread about rescue mutts and I'm putting my opinion of rescuing down. Thank you


----------



## Alicia.Davis

mine and a are the same thing the way i talk. I hardly ever say my. When i talk to people about my parents i say mom and dad instead of my mom and my dad.


----------



## Crantastic

Alicia.Davis said:


> I personally think a rescued dog will always be a more loving pet than a breeders dog. They know what it's like to not have a home and how hard life can be, whereas a breeders dog has had the luxury of a good life since they were born.


You said that "a rescued dog" (not your specific dog, but any rescue dog) "will _always_ be a more loving pet than a breeders dog." There's really no way to misinterpret what you meant by that.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Ruthie says me too...


----------



## Alicia.Davis

can we just drop it. I feel like instead of turning a blind eye to it when most people would YOU are just picking a fight to be in a fight. If i saw something offensive i would just turn a blind eye to it. There is no reason to fight and this is an open ideals forum.


----------



## dagwall

PatchworkRobot said:


> Ruthie says me too...


LAWL! The internet in general is a much harsher place than this forum. If this is attacking they are doomed for a repeat pretty much anywhere else they go. 

As a "die hard rescuer" myself I read their comment to be pretty offensive to those who got their dogs from breeders as well. Though I guess I'm not really a "die hard rescuer" because I don't expect everyone else to rescue it's simply how I'm likely to get every dog in my life.


----------



## Pai

Alicia.Davis said:


> can we just drop it. I feel like instead of turning a blind eye to it when most people would YOU are just picking a fight to be in a fight. If i saw something offensive i would just turn a blind eye to it. There is no reason to fight and this is an open ideals forum.


Be respectful of other people's feelings and there won't be issues.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

dagwall said:


> As a "die hard rescuer" myself I read their comment to be pretty offensive to those who got their dogs from breeders as well. Though I guess I'm not really a "die hard rescuer" because I don't expect everyone else to rescue it's simply how I'm likely to get every dog in my life.


Same here!


----------



## Alicia.Davis

I'm not a super die hard, but I will never again get a dog from a breeder because there are so many homeless pets that are in shelters and I want to make it so that there is one less lonely dog that would be in that situation or euthanize because the shelter is overcrowded. I'm not hurt by being attacked it just annoys me because i've literally been a member of the forum for not even a day.


----------



## Crantastic

Alicia.Davis said:


> can we just drop it. I feel like instead of turning a blind eye to it when most people would YOU are just picking a fight to be in a fight. If i saw something offensive i would just turn a blind eye to it. There is no reason to fight and this is an open ideals forum.


Trust me, this is a mild disagreement for here, let alone for the Internet in general. 

I think it's great that you rescued your dog. I think it's great when anyone rescues a dog, or any pet. Like Patchwork, I bought my dogs but I adopted my cat(s) from a shelter; I certainly don't have any kind of "rescued pets are worth less" mentality going on. I just disagree with the idea that a rescue dog is a more loving pet than a purchased one. And it's fine if that's your opinion, but the problem arises when you state your opinion as cold hard fact... and then try to claim you didn't when it's right there in black and white.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

ok then be respectful of my feelings also


----------



## dagwall

Yep, this is the internet and we take people at their words as that's all the information we have... So choose your words carefully.


----------



## Keechak

dagwall said:


> Yep, this is the internet and we take people at their words as that's all the information we have... So choose your words carefully.


+1 
I learned this the hard way as well many years ago at this very forum.


----------



## sassafras

People aren't attacking you, they are disagreeing with your statement.


----------



## Mdawn

I have a rescue dog and a dog from a breeder. 

My rescue dog is not anymore bonded or loves me more than my dog from a breeder. Actually, I think my breeder dog feels a stronger bond toward me.

I don't think my rescue dog knows where he came from. He does have an aversion to riding in a vehicle and I've speculated that he "remembers" riding in a car and being dumped out...most likely though...he just doesn't like riding in cars as a lot of dogs don't.

Personally, I think that claiming a rescue dog loves their owner more or is more bonded to them as opposed to breeder dogs...it makes the PERSON feel good to believe that. It really has nothing to do with how the dog feels basically.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Crantastic said:


> Trust me, this is a mild disagreement for here, let alone for the Internet in general.


This is a mild disagreement for the world in whole. I've had more heated debates talking about whats for dinner. 

That said I was also quite offended. I guess on the internet I have learned to say _exactly_ what you mean, if you mean "all dogs" say 'all dogs' if you mean "your dog/mom/opinion/tomato/window/I digress" type it. We aren't mind readers and we cant just 'infer' because sometimes we get in metaphorical internet 'trouble' for inferring the opposite of what we were supposed to infer.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Five dogs including my foster were from rescue/shelter, the last is not. They all are equally disinterested in me.


----------



## Alicia.Davis

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Five dogs including my foster were from rescue/shelter, the last is not. They all are equally disinterested in me.



that would make me so sad


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Alicia.Davis said:


> that would make me so sad


I was only kidding.. mostly  I am the light of my Dachshund's world, but the rest are pretty independent and don't feel the need to hang out near me, but my gals will sleep in bed with me. That's what happens when you get hounds, anyway. They rule the world and you're along for the ride. 

Totally unrelated, but I just got a dog at my shelter that is from Waterford. Poor gal still has her rabies tag from her previous home.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> but the rest are pretty independent and don't feel the need to hang out near me


I wish! if i'm home they are on me like white on rice. I cant even use the little girls room without them following me and waiting by the door!


----------



## Alicia.Davis

waterford? thats the town i live in. they have a lot of puppy rescues around here lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> I wish! if i'm home they are on me like white on rice. I cant even use the little girls room without them following me and waiting by the door!


Jonas needs to be on top of me literally at all times, but the rest? They don't really come near me while we're lounging around in the house unless I have something REALLY cool. Elsa and Sham are wrestling right now and haven't even looked in my direction in a half hour.



Alicia.Davis said:


> waterford? thats the town i live in. they have a lot of puppy rescues around here lol


I live in Kalamazoo, so she traveled a bit to get to my shelter!


----------



## Alicia.Davis

that would be long drive, i thought bringing diezel home from saginaw was a long drive. 4 potty breaks later and we arrived in waterford lol


----------



## Shah

Dogs feel, they aren't able to analyze 'if then else' statements. They can't understand the DNA reports/purebred certifiction/KC registration papers etc., so they don't know that if they've been procured after paying $/�0„4�0Š0/�0�10�6¥75 to breeder or after giving a lil donation to shelter. They don't understand the mirror so don't think like 'oops, my face have so ugly spots/my ears aren't equally erect/ oh, my tail isn't docked that much pretty which my neighbouring alabai/rott had . . .now who will adopt me ?''
Every dog loves (more or less) its owner. Though the way he expresses it, may differ (from licking to even grunt. . .lol).
This thread isn't (supposed to be) & shouldn't be any arguement/debate regarding purebred/purchased/adopted/rescued or whatever 'word' you may catch. . . 
Every member here has the right to express what he/she thinks (but without insulting anybody). There shouldn't be any attempt to 'mould' other's thoughts. If somebody disagrees and has different (personal) opinion, he/she has the right to do so. . . .whats the problem in that. . .that person isn't gonna stick any posters on your boundary walls that he isn't agree with you. . .lol. . 
What my intension (to post the thread) was/is, lemme clarify. . . I guess everybody agrees that purebreed dogs were bred for a special purpose like hunting/guarding/herding etc. Right ?
If somebody has the special need, go for the suitable breed and breeder, pay hundreds,thousands, millions and get what suits*. . .
But when a person wants a loving pet, go for rescue (but consult with shelter about adult/pup, size, health, vaccines etc). You need them and they need you. . . 
I've owned Gsd, rotts, dobe, etc. for protection purpose. There was a time i had seven purebred dogs (rotts and gsds) in my backyard and they did their job very well, still were loving pet also. . not less than adopted dogs.
Since, adopted dogs may have unpredictable behaviour' i didn't rely upon them totally and had a guard dogs pack. Yet i've to mention that adopted dog can make good watchdog. So it depends on individuals. . ,but you have a rough idea of the temperament when getting a purebred. . . Thats it. . .

I hope you've got the sense. . .what i wish to convey. (forgive my words as i'm not native english speaker).
Thanks.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho?

Shah said:


> This thread isn't (supposed to be) & shouldn't be any arguement/debate regarding purebred/purchased/adopted/rescued or whatever 'word' you may catch. . .
> Every member here has the right to express what he/she thinks (but without insulting anybody). There shouldn't be any attempt to 'mould' other's thoughts. If somebody disagrees and has different (personal) opinion, he/she has the right to do so. . . .whats the problem in that. . .that person isn't gonna stick any posters on your boundary walls that he isn't agree with you.


I agree with you 100% !!


----------



## jersey_gray

Alicia.Davis said:


> mine and a are the same thing the way i talk. I hardly ever say my. When i talk to people about my parents i say mom and dad instead of my mom and my dad.


No offense, but if that's true you really should brush up on your English skills. "Mine" and "A" have completely different meanings.


----------



## jersey_gray

I've adopted one dog from a shelter, bought one dog from a private individual whom I am positive bought him from a private "designer breed" breeder, and the rest of my dogs and cats (and one hamster) have all been unwanted pets that made their way to me. One dog found by the road, one dog the owner died and relatives did not want her, one cat left in a cage with her littermate as kittens in front of the fairgrounds, two cats brought in to the vet I worked at as "found them in a field" kittens (just "amazing" how many friendly little kittens are found in fields during kitten season), one cat was a feral kitten at my husband's work he managed to grab by the tail and throw in a box, one cat the previous owner left behind at a place I moved to with roommates then we all moved again everybody wanted the cat but nobody else wanted to pay for his care then the roommate expected me to just give her the cat when the household broke up (didn't happen), other cats were feral kittens I caught and tamed and had altered. They all loved me, whether they were born wild, originally started life with a breeder, cost nothing or cost $200 dollars. My cats greet me at the door like my dogs do. I wish my cats were more like cats, less like lapdogs!


----------



## Shah

WhoRescuedWho? said:


> I agree with you 100% !!


Thank you. .


----------



## Shah

jersey_gray said:


> My cats greet me at the door like my dogs do. I wish my cats were more like cats, less like lapdogs!


Thats advantage of owning cats and being greeted by dogs. Lol. . . 
I've not owned any cat in my house yet. But yeah, there was once an incident that a stray cat gave its kittens in my backyard store. Though i had two adult dogs at home, (who were habitual of searching for cats and chase them away, if i utter 'cat' once) yet I trained them not to harm that cat family. Kittens were very cute and when they matured, they left the house. 
Amazing thing in this whole story was, my dogs used to forgive that cat family (who had left our house) and still chase others. In fact, they had recognised that family and had learnt by practise that I ask them to forgive only 'that family', not each n every cat. . . 
Then I realised how adjustable nature those adopted dogs had !
(by 'chasing' i mean only running after the cats, as there were plenty of things from where cats could escape easily).


----------



## gingerkid

Here here.

We'll always be adopters. The only exception I can think of is if we want our "dream" puppy, but it will be a while before we're a) ready to lay down the big bucks for a healthy puppy from a breeder and b)a while before we have the time to properly care for a young puppy. For older puppies and adult dogs, we'll always be adopters. Heaven forbid we ever achieve our dream of owning an acreage just outside the city... I'll be constantly bringing dogs home from the shelter!


----------



## Abbylynn

I have had my share of previously purchased purebred pups/dogs. Now that I am older ... I do not feel the need to have a purebred. I just want to rescue shelter dogs ... any make or model. Lol! I also enjoy discovering their personalities and wondering whom their ancestors were. You just never know what you are gonna get! I love mutts!


----------



## Shah

gingerkid said:


> Here here.
> 
> We'll always be adopters. The only exception I can think of is if we want our "dream" puppy, but it will be a while before we're a) ready to lay down the big bucks for a healthy puppy from a breeder and b)a while before we have the time to properly care for a young puppy. For older puppies and adult dogs, we'll always be adopters. Heaven forbid we ever achieve our dream of owning an acreage just outside the city... I'll be constantly bringing dogs home from the shelter!


agree with you. . .


----------



## Shah

Abbylynn said:


> You just never know what you are gonna get!


True. . . 
We always like surprises. So we should expect when getting a pet dog. . .lets adopt a mutt. . .a living surprise, . .


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I have always had rescued mutts, except my last two are purebred Dachshunds, however they are deaf and vision impaired rescues... so I dunno if they count as purebreds LOL

My Mom thinks that rescued dogs (the ones that have had it rough) appreciate what they have more. I really dont know if that's true or not, but I sure never see my rescued off the street dog sleep on the floor! LOL 

I would never presume to compare myself though, as I've never had a breeder puppy. But I think that may be possible, anyway.


----------



## So Cavalier

I have had dogs rescued from the shelter, pure bred dogs from a good, responsible breeder and pure bred dogs that were "rescued" (confiscated from a hoarder). Each and every dog was/is amazing in his or her own way. I loved them all for who they were/are. I cannot say that one dog was "better" because of where I got them from. Some were naughtier than others, some were quirkier than others, but each one was an individual and I am blessed to have had each and every one of them in my life. I still miss my dogs who have crossed the bridge and get teary eyed thinking about them. I think about them a lot. I guess I just love dogs.


----------



## gingerkid

So Cavalier said:


> I have had dogs rescued from the shelter, pure bred dogs from a good, responsible breeder and pure bred dogs that were "rescued" (confiscated from a hoarder). Each and every dog was/is amazing in his or her own way. I loved them all for who they were/are. I cannot say that one dog was "better" because of where I got them from. Some were naughtier than others, some were quirkier than others, but each one was an individual and I am blessed to have had each and every one of them in my life. I still miss my dogs who have crossed the bridge and get teary eyed thinking about them. I think about them a lot. I guess I just love dogs.


This made me tear up. I wish this was how everyone viewed their pets, regardless of where the animal came from.


----------



## Shah

Deaf Dogs said:


> I have always had rescued mutts, except my last two are purebred Dachshunds, however they are deaf and vision impaired rescues... so I dunno if they count as purebreds LOL
> 
> My Mom thinks that rescued dogs (the ones that have had it rough) appreciate what they have more. I really dont know if that's true or not, but I sure never see my rescued off the street dog sleep on the floor! LOL
> 
> I would never presume to compare myself though, as I've never had a breeder puppy. But I think that may be possible, anyway.


extremely challenging task (at least for me). I'm wondering how do you manage....
great job...keep it up....


----------



## Shah

So Cavalier said:


> I have had dogs rescued from the shelter, pure bred dogs from a good, responsible breeder and pure bred dogs that were "rescued" (confiscated from a hoarder). Each and every dog was/is amazing in his or her own way. I loved them all for who they were/are. I cannot say that one dog was "better" because of where I got them from. Some were naughtier than others, some were quirkier than others, but each one was an individual and I am blessed to have had each and every one of them in my life. I still miss my dogs who have crossed the bridge and get teary eyed thinking about them. I think about them a lot. I guess I just love dogs.


Your view is appreciable indeed.

every dog is unique with his unique ''dognality''.....lol....


----------

